# Gmail finally gets blacklisted



## gkontos (Apr 1, 2016)

This is *not* an April fools joke.  


```
Apr  1 19:51:33 zrh postfix/smtpd[60582]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-yw0-f174.google.com[209.85.161.174]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [209.85.161.174] blocked using bl.spamcop.net; Blocked - see http://www.spamcop.net/bl.shtml?209.85.161.174; from=<.....> to=<......> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-yw0-f174.google.com>
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 3, 2016)

I can imagine how that happened. Many google accounts get compromised and used for sending spam. Then the automatic spam traps that don't whitelist anyone (including google) for any reason react to the spam from those accounts and the sender IP addresses of those spam emails get on various blocklists.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 3, 2016)

You are pretty much right. However, google should monitor more proactively the activities of their accounts. I know they are millions accounts there but they could still create special alerts and limit an account. We are doing this for actually for customers who pay for email services, trying to keep a clean environment. 

The worst thing is that they use the same outgoing relays for their gmail and google apps for business.


----------

